# Wining shot wit 0.3 seconds left



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Im putting it in new thread, that everyone could see this. The quality is really bad, but...

http://marcius.kalnieciai.lt/Timinskas-0.3s.avi

And famous Timinskas dunk, who was in last years Euroleague's clip before every game.

http://marcius.kalnieciai.lt/Timinskas-Dunk_Of_The_Year.mpg


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

That dunk was sick!!!!! Throw it down Mindaugas!!!!!


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

Sick videos man! Keep um coming if u got more


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Allright one more and last for now. Its dunk of healthy Robertas Javtokas two years ago. He had more beautiful dunks in his career, thats for sure, maybe even 100 more beautiful dunks, but thats the only I have. Here it isnt clearly seen but he steals the ball, which is thrown out from out of bounds

http://marcius.kalnieciai.lt/javtokas.avi


----------



## North Korean (May 7, 2003)

Victor-as Alexander-is?

I waz wonderin'. Why do u (Lituanians) "lituanianize" da names of foreinerz?

Wlinkins-kas
Maljkovic-ius
Vrankovic-ius
Alexander-is

Daz it huv to do wid da lituanian grammar? It sounz fanny. It'z cool tho...


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>North Korean</b>!
> Victor-as Alexander-is?
> 
> I waz wonderin'. Why do u (Lituanians) "lituanianize" da names of foreinerz?
> ...


Hehe, I think that sounds funny to foreigners. Yea, its Lithuanian grammar. All foreign names are "lithuanized" as you say.

How did you noticed that?


----------



## North Korean (May 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> 
> Hehe, I think that sounds funny to foreigners. Yea, its Lithuanian grammar. All foreign names are "lithuanized" as you say.
> ...


In ur video bout Timinskas' dunk de sportscaster mention'd da name of Big Vic and she said "Viktor-as Alexander-is". I alzo saw a lituanian report befor da game Zalg-PAO in 1995 and init da names of PAO's plaerz were lituanized, for exampla: Vrankovicius. Since den I waz wonderin bout it.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ascilol</b>!
> theres no such thing as lithuanized !!!!!! the lithuanian language is similar to lativian and estonia !!!!!! a dialect of slavic language that closely related to russian and ukranian !!!!!!
> and all of them are mutual understandable


Wow, an expert of languages who knows better than Lithuanian to which group our language belongs :laugh: 

Yes, lithuanian language is similar to latvian and thats all. Estonian??? Their dialect is absolutely different, cause their language belogs to ugro-fin subgroup along with Finns, and our with latvians to baltic subgroup which belongs to Romanic languages group. Russian and ukranian are slavic languages. Im not sure are "ugro-fin" the subgroup of slavic, but I 100% know, that baltic languages (our, latvians and dead prusians) belongs to romanic group.


----------



## North Korean (May 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ascilol</b>!
> theres no such thing as lithuanized !!!!!! the lithuanian language is similar to lativian and estonia !!!!!! a dialect of slavic language that closely related to russian and ukranian !!!!!!
> and all of them are mutual understandable


Lituanian is simil'r to Hestonian???????? Since when? Dey r atterly diff'rent man! No simil'rity whatsoev'r!! Hestonian resembl' da Finn lang, man.


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Well, Lithuanian is an Indo-European language while Estonian is Ugro-Finnian. And Ugro-Finnian Languages are a stem of the Ural-Altaic group. 
Linguistics are looking for a common stem of the two groups (Ural-Altaic and Indo-European), that probably exist, but it's practically impossible to prove that. 

About Lithuanian: there are still big discussions in this environment, because there's a thesis that says Baltic languages developed themselves in an authonomy way from the Indo-European, and a 2nd one that wants a common language of the Slavic and Baltic group. 
Curiosity: Lithuanian is the most similar language to the old Indo-European, infact the linguistic De Saussure studied it to find the origins of the European (and many Asian) languages. 

It could be funny, but Lithuanian, Italian, English, Greek and... Persian, Urdu and the Kashmir dialects have the same stem. Of course, all these languages have practically nothing in common. 

Estonian is "cousin" of Hungarian and Finnish (Ugro-Finnian languages, Ural branch of the Ural-Altaic group) and of Turkish (Altaic branch).


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

wow some intersting info there.


Aren't estonian the most difficult language in Europe?
I had read once that the russian people that live in Estonia have a really hard time finding a decent job there because they should have mastered the estonian language and the Estonian language is supposedly so difficult that not even Estonians can master it!
Is there any truth to this.


And hey, SEOK, you seem to know a lot about languages, so I was wondering, where does the language of the Vasks that live in SPain come from? Is it true that they are descendants of the Phoenicians that lived in modern Jordan/Lebanon?

I was also wondering about something else.
Are there still areas in Southern Italy where they speak some kind of ancient greek dialect?


and haha that's pretty fun about the names in Lithuania.
But Zalgirinas why do you put different endings to each name. For example Vrankovic-ius, Alexander-is...
Why not just call him Alexander-ius?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> and haha that's pretty fun about the names in Lithuania.
> But Zalgirinas why do you put different endings to each name. For example Vrankovic-ius, Alexander-is...
> Why not just call him Alexander-ius?


Well, there's no rule about what ending we should put or maybe there is, but its common thing, we just know what ending must be and now Im trying to think the rules, where -as, -is or -ius must be.

And its hard to think 
Well Im sure about -ius, when name is Vrankovic, Stojakovic or Milicic, Milosevic, there will be -ius in the ending, cause we have Lithuanian surnames like Andriuskevicius, Leonavicius, Krupavicius and so on.

About -as and -is, I havent thought a rule on it, so opened http://www.nba.com/players/ and lithuanized all name in my mind and I came to conclusion like this. If name finishes with -r there will be ending is Alexander-is, Miller-is, Glover-is with few exceptions Dampier-as, Bateer-as. If name is with -y in end, like Barry, Camby or Ginobili, we just give the -s, Barris, Cambis, Ginobilis. In other ways there will be ending -as of course with some exceptions I think. We lithuanize names just in speech in writing there are different rules, like we must write Shaquille'as O'Neal'as.

BTW, with this adding endings thing one curiosity had happened. When Mike Bibby was going to NBA by drafts, one TV show noticed it and asked linguists should we put -s like in all other names. With -s put on it would sound like Bibys and it means "****" in most vulgar way in our language, so linguists said that we should say Bibby, like all say in America.


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> 
> And hey, SEOK, you seem to know a lot about languages, so I was wondering, where does the language of the Vasks that live in SPain come from? Is it true that they are descendants of the Phoenicians that lived in modern Jordan/Lebanon?





> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> I was also wondering about something else.
> Are there still areas in Southern Italy where they speak some kind of ancient greek dialect?


Yes, right. They are settled in part of Puglie ("Grecìa Salentina") and Calabria. 
There are doubts about their origins, because some say they are there since the Ancient Age, the so called "Magna Grecia" settled in the whole Southern Italy, while others say these Greeks came in Italy during the Byzantine Age, before the 1000 a.D. 
I've studied something about the sociolinguistics of these alloctonous islands of the Southern Italy (imagine that a village in Salento is called... "Calimera"), and the problem there is that of course the we are losing the Greek dialect. Why that? For social reasons, of course. All the dialects are considered "socially degrading", everyone can have an education and of course it's in the Standard Italian (something impossible 100 years ago: and at this time many people knew only their dialect, without beeing able to say a word in Italian), the mass-medias have invaded each corner of the country. And at the end, these "islands" have seen a strong emigration, to the Northern Italy and to the Northern Europe too, so they collapsed in a demographic way too. 
I've to say the recently a new culture has born, and there's a strong sense of identity in these minorities, and probably the "Gricanico" and the history of these islands will be protected in the future: personally I'm very glad, it would be very sad to lose this wealth. 

About the Vasks: I don't know anything about them. I know only that the Vask is not an Indo-European language, but nothing more. 

About the Esthonian: I've heard that Hungarian is the most difficult language of the world (with Japanase). I've made some lessons of Hungarian for curiosity, and it's an impossible language. About 23 declinations, and the worst thing is that it's very difficult to recognize the words... "this is a subject, this is a verb, this is an object". Lessical differences are enormous, the logic of the language is too much strange. Hungarian and Esthonian are relatives, so I guess that what you've heard is not far from the truth. 

bye


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, there's no rule about what ending we should put or maybe there is, but its common thing, we just know what ending must be and now Im trying to think the rules, where -as, -is or -ius must be.
> ...


OK, I can't resist but write about a similar story. 

You all probably know the ex-Real Madrid players called Munitis. Well, in greek his name can be translated as "her pus sy'. So in several occasions when a game of RM was broadcasted on greek TV, the commentator (unintentionally of course) was saying things like..."Real losses possession and "her pus sy' fouls...Beckham' or "Barthez saves the ball and falls onto "her pus sy) . It was hilarous. 

Also there was a player from Senegal that was playing for Panahaiki called "Timouni", which can be translated as "What a pus sy". In every game the commentators were trying to change the stress of his name by calling him "TimOUni" (even though the stress had to be at the end of the name since he was from Senegal, which is a French speaking country). In one ocassion this guy scored a goal at the final minute, and the commentator (whose name escapes my mind at the moment) staterd shouting :Timouni...Timouni and it's a GOAL!!! Timouniiiii, Timouniiiii.....(What a pus sy, what a pus sy!!!!!!).

It was sooooooooo funny!


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Great job with Munitis... 
Nice thing happens with the football player Okan (F.C. Inter). 
The expression, "tiro di Okan", "gol di Okan", mean in Italian "shot of Okan, goal of Okan". 
But... practically you've to read the "di Okan" like a only word: "diokan". 
Ok, we have "dio" and we have "kan". "Dio" is "God", and "kan" is dog (the full word is "cane", but in this expression the final "e" falls down). 
So, when Okan scores or makes something, it's always a blasphemy...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> Great job with Munitis...
> Nice thing happens with the football player Okan (F.C. Inter).
> The expression, "tiro di Okan", "gol di Okan", mean in Italian "shot of Okan, goal of Okan".
> ...


Ahahaha *looool* 

Great Seok :laugh: :grinning:


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, there's no rule about what ending we should put or maybe there is, but its common thing, we just know what ending must be and now Im trying to think the rules, where -as, -is or -ius must be.
> ...


What does Bibby's name mean in Lithuanian? 

Anyway we had the same problem in greek with a football player that used to play for Real Madrid, Munitis. "Mouni" in greek is the vagina and when Real Madrid was playing a game the commentator wouldn't dare call him by his name because it was insulting lol


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

hahaha I hadn't read what Zelena wrote about Munitis but you can't imagine how funny that sounds in greek.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> 
> What does Bibby's name mean in Lithuanian?


It means c-o-c-k


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> 
> It means c-o-c-k



hahaha oh well, I guess it's better for a guy to be named c.ock than to be named vagina lol :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## North Korean (May 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, there's no rule about what ending we should put or maybe there is, but its common thing, we just know what ending must be and now Im trying to think the rules, where -as, -is or -ius must be.
> ...


Shaquillas O'nealas? Hahahahaha, man dat soundz so fanny!

What 'bout da greek namez? Do u change dem as well? How do u call:
Alvertis
Papadopoulos
Sigalas
Liadellis
Fotsis

What 'bout Papanikolaou?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>North Korean</b>!
> 
> Shaquillas O'nealas? Hahahahaha, man dat soundz so fanny!
> 
> ...


Well, normaly we dont change names which ends with -s, Gilbert Arenas is called Arenas, though writen Arenas'as. 
No greek name which you mentioned is being changed, Alvertis is Alvertis, Fotsis is Fotsis and so on with all greek players who ends with -s. Im not sure about Papanikolaou, but I think its the same.


----------

